# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Evie (Electronic Virtual Interactive Entity), chatbot, Existor Ltd., London, Exeter, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Existor Ltd.

Website - eviebot.com

youtube.com/@eviebot2988

facebook.com/Eviebot-1571718663100363

twitter.com/eviebot

----------


## Airicist

Funny Evie Chatbot | Evie Is SO Kinky & Spaz Kid Going Ginger? 

 Published on Mar 18, 2014




> Funny Evie chatbot! Evie is extra kinky this time around and Spaz Kid might be taking a turn to Ginger?! :-D

----------


## Airicist

Evil robot monkey!

Published on Jan 22, 2016

----------

